# Shrimp Trio



## Kalum (8 Feb 2018)

Since i'm going to be setting up a small shrimp only tank (RCS selective breeding) anyway, i thought i'd have a bit of fun with it and i've decided to get an Aqua One Trio Tank, it's only a 32L but it will allow me to alter small things in each of the 3 bays and see how the plants react. Plus i'll get to play about with different setups and see what the shrimp like best

Ferts will be EI salts and i'm in 2 minds about using a small daily dose of excel or not, no gas on this one though. Obviously as all 3 bays are linked and it has a very generous filter housing running the length of it then they will all share the same water parameters. The one variant will more than likely be flow between bays 1 and 3 but i've heard about a spray bar mod so that would solve that

Carpeting plants have been my nemesis so far with my main tank (MC & HC) but it's still early stages. Just out of curiosity I want to try the same carpeting plant in each of the 3 bays but with varying substrate. Just to see what affect there is and if it actually matter or not

Thoughts are:

Bay 1 - Sand only substrate with rock garden
Bay 2 - Sand only substrate with root tabs and driftwood
Bay 3 - ADA Aqua soil or similar with cholla wood

Will try a different moss in each as well

Any suggestions welcome


----------



## Kalum (17 Feb 2018)

Finally got an Aqua One trio tank courtesy of Aqua360 from here on Thursday night so it was set up and one bay temporarily planted so I could move all shrimp in to this tank from the small nano cube they were in, acclimated over the course of today and old water transfered to hopefully make it a bit easier on them, filter seeded with media from the smaller tank as well

Current bay will be set up properly and other bays set up over the coming weeks as I start to break down my current main tank.once this is done and my parameters are stable then I'll be introducing another 10-15 fire red cherries

Current parameters
Temp - 24deg
PH - 7.2
KH - 2
GH - 8 (bit high but had moulting issues with a few die off at 6 and they seem to have a bit better luck at 8 recently) 
TDS - 152
Conductivity - 290
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 0-5


----------



## mort (18 Feb 2018)

Looks like an interesting project. Curious to see where you go with it.

Have you had to do any shrimp protection mods to the tank?


----------



## Kalum (18 Feb 2018)

It will definitely evolve as I go and it's just a bit of fun and trying to learn about a few things along the way from my own experience rather than just reading about it

At present no, there's a dense blue filter pad behind the outflow on the back left which stops them escaping into the rear sump area but the holes between the bays are fairly big and smaller shrimp will be able to move between them at present, weirdly they don't seem to be venturing from the one bay though 

For the selective breeding side of it I'll need to do something about that so will try to get some black plastic mesh of some sort to block it but still allow flow, stainless steel mesh is the more readily available option but it would look a bit garish


----------



## Aqua360 (20 Feb 2018)

Looking good Kalum  great idea project wise also, lots of flexibility with these tanks, should turn out really well, the massive filtration on these tanks is ridiculously good lol


----------



## keano (21 Feb 2018)

Been looking for one of these myself, you have a link to where you bought it and for how much? I'd been keeping an eye on ebay / gumtree...


----------



## Kalum (21 Feb 2018)

Bought it 2nd hand from one of the guys on here, they come up now and again but I was close to just buying new as you can pick them up for around £110


----------



## Kalum (27 Feb 2018)

Wee update, planted out the other 2 bays at the end of last week and added 2 montmorillonite stones to help with moulting issues 

Got another few cherries on Saturday so was up to 18 in total including 2 babies that were included by mistake. Shrimp seemed to settle in well after being drip acclimated over 4 hours 

Have had mixed fortunes since Saturday, 1 dead Sunday, 1 dead Monday, 3 dead today. But I have also noticed I've got a berried female (definitely not berried when I got them). 

TDS was sitting around 170 and 8 dGH when introduced on sat, today it had crept up to around 195 TDS and 9 dGH so changed 30% water to bring it back down and added 2g calcium sulphate dihydrate to bring it to 7 dGH

The berried female has thrown me a bit as I was gutted to find 3 dead when the rest seem really active, if anyone spots anything a bit off then let me know

PH is around 7.3, 0 ammonia and nitrite and nitrate was around 20ppm but now down to 10ppm after water change


----------



## Kalum (27 Feb 2018)




----------



## Sandman417 (28 Feb 2018)

That’s a really cool setup! Will be keeping an eye on this journal.


----------



## Kalum (1 Mar 2018)

Berried shrimp is acting pretty odd today, hyper and swimming round the outside of the tank in circles, all other shrimp are acting as normal


----------



## Kalum (2 Mar 2018)

Considering taking the 2 dividers out and resetting just one in the middle to make 2 larger bays


----------



## Kalum (2 Mar 2018)

So..... 2 more shrimp deaths today

PH - 7.2
GH - 9 (can't seem to find a good balance as had deaths at everything between 4 and 9)
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 10
TDS - 187

Did a water change 3 days ago so am reluctant to do another but might just do 10% to bring the GH down a bit as that' t only thing I can think is causing the deaths


----------



## Kalum (2 Mar 2018)

So this is what happens when you're snowed in....

Dividers removed to help with flow for the short term as I think it was affecting water quality in each bay, not bothered about selective breeding and more about just keeping them alive the now, will replace with a more open single divider to make 2 bigger bays with better flow down the line


----------



## Konsa (3 Mar 2018)

Hi
looking good mate.Maybe needs more time to mature.
It was wise to remove the deviders.I run a betta duo tank.Couldn't keep shrimp alive in it with the deviders in place.Every waterchange the substrate near the deviders were stirred and all sorts of much made its way into water column.Also too much waste buils up when devided.Try to fit a small spray bar for better circulation and mind the volumes of the waterchanges as in such small tank parameters shift drasticly if U not careful.
Great little tanks since removing the deviders no problem with it.
Regards Konsa


----------



## Kalum (3 Mar 2018)

Konsa said:


> Hi
> looking good mate.Maybe needs more time to mature.
> It was wise to remove the deviders.I run a betta duo tank.Couldn't keep shrimp alive in it with the deviders in place.Every waterchange the substrate near the deviders were stirred and all sorts of much made its way into water column.Also too much waste buils up when devided.Try to fit a small spray bar for better circulation and mind the volumes of the waterchanges as in such small tank parameters shift drasticly if U not careful.
> Great little tanks since removing the deviders no problem with it.
> Regards Konsa



Yeh more than likely, it was seeded with media from another tank but the tank itself is only 2 weeks old so is still bedding in and has went through a good few changes which won't be helping, will be left alone to mature now anyway

Yeh the first bay would be clean with the end bay being pretty dirty but I've had deaths in all 3 bays, great wee tank but divider and outlet design is a bit poor, plan is to put a DIY fine mesh divider in and like you say use a spray bar, also thinking about using a Superfish aqua flow 200 filter with no media instead of the standard pump 

Glad yours has been doing much better since removing the dividers, gives me hope....


----------



## Konsa (3 Mar 2018)

Hi
The pump in the tank is good enough imo. What else U can do is remove the provided pads with carbon and whatever balls they are and move the coarse sponge there while putting small  fine filter floss pad(cut to size of the chamber over the sponge on the intake of the sump which will block shrimps getting in there and keep the muck out of the coarse sponges and buomedia if U have some.U just need to replace it weekly 1hour after waterchange when it picks all bits U stirred up in water column
This way the filter will not need touching foe ages (havent touched mine more than year and all is clean in it).
Will post U a pic when I have chance later 
Regards Konsa


----------



## Kalum (3 Mar 2018)

It's currently set up with a medium thin sponge over the inlet with a coarse sponge in the next chamber and then a bag of bio media in the next chamber (1 empty and heater then filter in the next 2), not much movement back there so def want to try something to have slow but steady movement through the sump


----------



## Kalum (7 Mar 2018)

5 days and no shrimp deaths so fingers crossed and hope I don't speak too soon

Berried shrimp is getting big, looks like she's struggling to hold her weight up and is more lethargic and hiding half of the time but still constantly grazing


----------



## Aqua360 (8 Mar 2018)

I'd advise not changing water too quickly, it can promote excess moulting and death that way. Patience also, it took my bloody mary shrimp a few months, but when I broke down my trio I must have pulled at least 50 shrimp out. I did one water change a week (50%) with no additives in terms of minerals, I did however add liquid ferts and tapsafe


----------



## Gill (8 Mar 2018)

I would agree, the more you fiddle with a shrimp tank. The more that can go wrong. Shrimp prefer it dirty with mulm etc. I see them picking away at everything in mine. And the crabs skulk about in the cover. Lots of ostracods can be seen in the evenings flitting about the glass and amongst the mulm. 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalum (8 Mar 2018)

Thanks mate and now the tank has settled I'm planning weekly 30% but I'll be adding a small amount of magnesium and calcium to bring the GH up from 3 to 7 and dosing ferts every 2nd day

What is your tap GH and what parameters did you run it at?


----------



## Gill (8 Mar 2018)

I would also highly recommend adding spirulina powder to their diet. You will see the difference in them within a few days. The colors intensify immensely. 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (8 Mar 2018)

Kalum said:


> Thanks mate and now the tank has settled I'm planning weekly 30% but I'll be adding a small amount of magnesium and calcium to bring the GH up from 3 to 7 and dosing ferts every 2nd day
> 
> What is your tap GH and what parameters did you run it at?



tap water GH is around 4 or 5 if I remember correctly, but tbf I haven't tested it in ages, I just go by TDS for my shrimp tanks, my water sits at around 70-100 tds so I just stuck with that for the neocaridina, for crystals I tend to keep it simple and just go RO remineralised to 130, but a friend uses straight tapwater for them and see's no difference, I think this is testament to tougher shrimp than anything else.

But yeah, for bloody mary neocardina,

TDS 70-100
GH 5
KH 5 (I think, been ages since testing)
temp anything from room temp to 25 degrees, noticed better breeding with a heater set at 25.


----------



## Aqua360 (8 Mar 2018)

Gill said:


> I would also highly recommend adding spirulina powder to their diet. You will see the difference in them within a few days. The colors intensify immensely.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk



I've heard this recently, may even have read it on one of your threads, got a bag of spirulina the other day, so i'll be trying this also


----------



## Gill (8 Mar 2018)

Aqua360 said:


> I've heard this recently, may even have read it on one of your threads, got a bag of spirulina the other day, so i'll be trying this also


Yeah, I had forgotten to add it to their diet recently. And as soon as I did they changed so quickly. Dull cherry females have now gone deep red. And the males have improved also in color. 

Can't wait to see how the bolts will color up 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalum (8 Mar 2018)

Gill said:


> I would also highly recommend adding spirulina powder to their diet. You will see the difference in them within a few days. The colors intensify immensely.



I actually ordered 100% spirulina powder at the start of the week and was thinking of mix with bacter AE and feeding 2-3 times a week



Aqua360 said:


> tap water GH is around 4 or 5 if I remember correctly, but tbf I haven't tested it in ages, I just go by TDS for my shrimp tanks, my water sits at around 70-100 tds so I just stuck with that for the neocaridina, for crystals I tend to keep it simple and just go RO remineralised to 130, but a friend uses straight tapwater for them and see's no difference, I think this is testament to tougher shrimp than anything else.
> 
> But yeah, for bloody mary neocardina,
> 
> ...



Thanks Colin, bit different to mine but hopefully i've found something that works for me at TDS - 170, dGH 7-8, dKH 2, 24deg but i'm going to increase to 25 

Where did you buy your bloody marys from? once i've had a stable few weeks with no deaths I want to introduce a few more high quality shrimp (didn't want to do it while the tank was in limbo)


----------



## Aqua360 (8 Mar 2018)

Kalum said:


> I actually ordered 100% spirulina powder at the start of the week and was thinking of mix with bacter AE and feeding 2-3 times a week
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They should do very well in those parameters, they're adaptable, just slow movers when it comes to breeding I've found.

I got mine here  https://riverpark.biz/shrimp/100-bloody-mary-red-cherry-shrimp-neocaridina-davidi-x-1.html


----------



## Gill (8 Mar 2018)

Bacter E is something I am thinking of adding, as the benefits for hatch rates and shrimplets are raved about by all the breeders I follow. 

I would say relicon for the most amazing bloody Mary's if you can pay those prices. Or find someone that gets their shrimp from the holy grail of breeders silane. 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (8 Mar 2018)

The fact people will pay up to 3500dollars for one of their shrimp speaks for itself. 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## miah431 (8 Mar 2018)

Aqua360 said:


> I'd advise not changing water too quickly, it can promote excess moulting and death that way. Patience also, it took my bloody mary shrimp a few months, but when I broke down my trio I must have pulled at least 50 shrimp out. I did one water change a week (50%) with no additives in terms of minerals, I did however add liquid ferts and tapsafe
> 
> View attachment 113855


That's a nice tank, is there a journal for this or a list of plants.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (8 Mar 2018)

miah431 said:


> That's a nice tank, is there a journal for this or a list of plants.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



Hi, no journal sorry, however the three plants I used were java trident, java moss and monte carlo, that's it 

I also stuck some devils ivy (pothos) in the rear sump, as it's brilliant for removing nitrates and other nasties.


----------



## miah431 (8 Mar 2018)

Aqua360 said:


> Hi, no journal sorry, however the three plants I used were java trident, java moss and monte carlo, that's it
> 
> I also stuck some devils ivy (pothos) in the rear sump, as it's brilliant for removing nitrates and other nasties.


Apologies for going off topic on this thread. Did you use c02 to grow the Monte Carlo? And how did you create that dimmed light effect within the tank?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (8 Mar 2018)

miah431 said:


> Apologies for going off topic on this thread. Did you use c02 to grow the Monte Carlo? And how did you create that dimmed light effect within the tank?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



no problem at all 

No co2 or liquid carbon, just liquid ferts once a week. I've found monte carlo to do really well in low tech set-ups with moderate to medium lighting, it's my go to carpeting plant.

For the lighting, I haven't done anything apart from take the picture in a dark room, I think the dark substrate also helps absorb some of the lighting as opposed to a lighter substrate reflecting back


----------



## Kalum (14 Mar 2018)

Found one of my shrimp this morning with what looks like a green fungal infection on its swimmeretes.

Can't see it on any other shrimp yet but I'm trying to find info on how to treat it and if isolating will stop it spreading or if I need to treat the entire tank (only 10 shrimp but 1 x is 2 weeks berried), and also what to treat it with


----------



## Aqua360 (14 Mar 2018)

Kalum said:


> Found one of my shrimo this morning with what looks like a green fungal infection on its swimmeretes.
> 
> Can't see it on any other shrimp yet but I'm trying to find info on how to treat it and if isolating will stop it spreading or if I need to treat the entire tank (only 10 shrimo but 1 x is 2 weeks berried), and also what to treat it with



highly suggested to isolate asap, not sure if it can effectively be treated though


----------



## Kalum (14 Mar 2018)

Aqua360 said:


> highly suggested to isolate asap, not sure if it can effectively be treated though



Yeh will isolate tonight when i get home. Didn't have time this morning before i left for work. Fingers crossed it doesn't wipe out the small colony i have after i thought i was getting somewhere

Very conflicting info on the net about it regarding how to treat and causes


----------



## Aqua360 (14 Mar 2018)

Kalum said:


> Yeh will isolate tonight when i get home. Didn't have time this morning before i left for work. Fingers crossed it doesn't wipe out the small colony i have after i thought i was getting somewhere
> 
> Very conflicting info on the net about it regarding how to treat and causes



yeah info online isn't the best, unfortunate luck on the fungus, I've been lucky not to experience it but a friend has @SinkorSwim


----------



## Kalum (14 Mar 2018)

found this which one guy managed to treat with ich/ick medication

http://www.shrimpspot.com/topic/3175-green-fungal-infection-on-red-cherry-swimmerets/


----------



## Gill (14 Mar 2018)

Kalum said:


> found this which one guy managed to treat with ich/ick medication
> 
> http://www.shrimpspot.com/topic/3175-green-fungal-infection-on-red-cherry-swimmerets/



Tried it last year when my cherries had it. Lost over 90% to it. Treatment seemed to work to begin with using weak solution of WS1, but losses were very rapid.


----------



## Kalum (14 Mar 2018)

Gill said:


> Tried it last year when my cherries had it. Lost over 90% to it. Treatment seemed to work to begin with using weak solution of WS1, but losses were very rapid.



Not good reading, going to swing by Maidenhead Aquatics after work (only place local that will still be open) and see what they have.

Plan of attack at the minute is quarantine all showing signs of being affected and salt bath them, just unsure whether to dose the main tank lightly as well just in case as it's likely to spread, with a berried female i'm wondering what is worse at the minute


----------



## Gill (14 Mar 2018)

I dosed in QT and main tank, but i suppose i noticed the infection at too late a stage.


----------



## Kalum (14 Mar 2018)

So this is the tank as of tonight, infected shrimp caught and is in the separate tub to the side for now, will be be setting up a bucket with airpump for it as a short term QT

It was given a salt bath (1tbl spoon salt in a mug) for a minute and then put in the small tub with 1 drop of eSHa exit

Main tank has had the sand cleaned and a 20% WC and been treated with 4 drops of eSHa exit so has a nice green glow to it tonight, added some spirulina powder to hopefully keep their minds off it....


----------



## Kalum (14 Mar 2018)

Terrible out of focus picture but my Samsung doesn't do close ups...

All shrimp are grazing OK so far after dosing and berried female is bursting at the seams


----------



## sciencefiction (15 Mar 2018)

Aqua360 said:


> I'd advise not changing water too quickly, it can promote excess moulting and death that way.


 
As far as cherry shrimp are concerned, large water changes are the way to go. I have hundreds of them, never an issue with large water changes, on the contrary... Here are mine feasting at the front of the tank after a 90% water change


----------



## Aqua360 (15 Mar 2018)

sciencefiction said:


> As far as cherry shrimp are concerned, large water changes are the way to go. I have hundreds of them, never an issue with large water changes, on the contrary... Here are mine feasting at the front of the tank after a 90% water change



I rather meant the frequency of water changes, I've found in the past that multiple water changes during the week has caused deaths, but cherries can be bulletproof depending on their sourcing lol


----------



## miah431 (15 Mar 2018)

sciencefiction said:


> As far as cherry shrimp are concerned, large water changes are the way to go. I have hundreds of them, never an issue with large water changes, on the contrary... Here are mine feasting at the front of the tank after a 90% water change


What are those plants in the middle and back right?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sciencefiction (15 Mar 2018)

Crypt..beckettii petchi pink


----------



## Kalum (15 Mar 2018)

sciencefiction said:


> As far as cherry shrimp are concerned, large water changes are the way to go. I have hundreds of them, never an issue with large water changes, on the contrary... Here are mine feasting at the front of the tank after a 90% water change



Going by that theory then the need to very slowly acclimatise the Shrimp when first introducing wouldn't be as big a deal as it's made out to be as well then? Introducing new water parameters quickly is surely never a good idea?


----------



## sciencefiction (15 Mar 2018)

Kalum said:


> Going by that theory then the need to very slowly acclimatise the Shrimp when first introducing wouldn't be as big a deal as it's made out to be as well then? Introducing new water parameters quickly is surely never a good idea?



When you do regular large water changes you don't change parameters. The large regular water changes ensure that there's not enough shift between tank and tap in the long run, at any given time. When you buy shrimp they're not acclimated to your tap/tank water, hence in that case you need to acclimate. But once that's done,shrimp are acclimated to your tank water, then one needs to ensure that in the long run tank and tap/source water should not differ by any measurable parameter if one's doing enough water changing, and there'll be no more shock. I have a TDS meter and go by that but generally one large weekly water change will be enough to keep things stable as long as one doesn't skip it...

Everywhere I read about shrimp, people keep advising about doing small water changes, etc...and keep getting dead shrimp....shrimp not breeding fast enough, shrimplets not surviving, etc....Now why don't people try large very regular water changes and the deaths and issues will stop....This applies to fish also.


----------



## Aqua360 (16 Mar 2018)




----------



## Aqua360 (16 Mar 2018)

sciencefiction said:


> When you do regular large water changes you don't change parameters. The large regular water changes ensure that there's not enough shift between tank and tap in the long run, at any given time. When you buy shrimp they're not acclimated to your tap/tank water, hence in that case you need to acclimate. But once that's done,shrimp are acclimated to your tank water, then one needs to ensure that in the long run tank and tap/source water should not differ by any measurable parameter if one's doing enough water changing, and there'll be no more shock. I have a TDS meter and go by that but generally one large weekly water change will be enough to keep things stable as long as one doesn't skip it...
> 
> Everywhere I read about shrimp, people keep advising about doing small water changes, etc...and keep getting dead shrimp....shrimp not breeding fast enough, shrimplets not surviving, etc....Now why don't people try large very regular water changes and the deaths and issues will stop....This applies to fish also.



Because it's risky with higher grades, it doesn't matter so much with hardier low grade shrimp


----------



## sciencefiction (16 Mar 2018)

Aqua360 said:


> Because it's risky with higher grades, it doesn't matter so much with hardier low grade shrimp



They are as sensitive as you make them out to be....

The problem with sensitivity in fish/shrimp comes from keeping them the wrong way.......The most sensitive fish always seem to be those kept in manually enriched RO water.....Guess why.. ,,,,User error....and again lack of water changes with proper stable water....


----------



## Kalum (17 Mar 2018)




----------



## Kalum (18 Mar 2018)

Approx 20 days berried


----------



## Kalum (18 Mar 2018)

Spirulina/Bacter AE shrimp jelly


----------



## Edvet (19 Mar 2018)

Kalum said:


> Spirulina/Bacter AE shrimp jelly


Looks yummie
Homemade?


----------



## Kalum (19 Mar 2018)

Edvet said:


> Looks yummie
> Homemade?



The smell of pure spirulina powder is.... Interesting 

Yeh homemade with 150ml water, 2g agar agar powder, 1 part bacter AE and 2 parts spirulina, boiled then set


----------



## Kalum (19 Mar 2018)

After trying various expensive foods (GG shrimp dinner, shrimp king mineral, dennerle crustacean etc..) and barely getting a reaction from them, it's the cheap spirulina jelly that has them fighting over food for the first ever time


----------



## Kalum (21 Mar 2018)

Spotted the first babies tonight, counted 9 so far and berried shrimp has no eggs left so will keep an eye out over the next few days

(light has been left on for longer to induce algae for the new arrivals btw...)


----------



## Kalum (22 Mar 2018)

Latest count is 15 shrimplets that I can see and I also have another berried female 

On another note the salt dips and ich meds arent working on the sickly shrimp and the fungal infection remains


----------



## Kalum (29 Mar 2018)

Unfortunately the shrimp with the fungal infection didn't make it, the ich meds and salt baths didn' seem to touch it

The good news is the 20+ shrimplets seem to be doing well, moulting and growing already

....... And I now have 2 more berried females, so in a few weeks the numbers will have jumped fairly drastically!


----------



## Kalum (2 Apr 2018)

mixed fortunes again with this, shrimplets seem to be doing well and are growing quickly, but found 2 dead adults and both berried shrimp have dropped their eggs, unsure if one of the dead ones was one of the berried females, looked like failed moults

parameters were all normal apart from TDS seems to creep up uncontrollably in this tank for some reason and was around 270 before WC (only dropped to 240 after), only lightly dosing all in one ferts every 2 days so. All i can think is the hardness is tipping the higher end of the scale for them (didn't check dGH prior to WC)

50% water change, clean out and fingers crossed...


----------



## Kitbag (2 Apr 2018)

Sorry if you have already said this, but are you topping up any water evaporation with RO water?  I’m coming from a Marine background, so not sure if that’s important here.


----------



## Kalum (2 Apr 2018)

Kitbag said:


> Sorry if you have already said this, but are you topping up any water evaporation with RO water?  I’m coming from a Marine background, so not sure if that’s important here.



Not using RO at all in any of my tanks for water changes or top ups, I've got soft water with a TDS between 40-60 and 2dGH so there's no need


----------



## Kitbag (2 Apr 2018)

Ah...that is low. Mines 300+


----------



## Kalum (2 Apr 2018)

So I'm pretty sure I found the issue and it's as above, dGH is currently sitting at 10 and that is post water change a couple of days ago, it usually sits about 7/8 and I reckon it must have been around 12 when the deaths happened

I've cleaned out the finer sponge as it was pretty badly clogged up and fitted a new Eheim compact 300 pump to replace the standard aqua one pump, flow is much better and after a couple of hours the tank is a hive of activity again

Was a bit too quick to judge as one of the adults is still berried as well, was just hard to see and I think some eggs might have been dropped but not all


----------



## Kalum (5 Apr 2018)

Water change tonight, TDS now down to 175 and dGH 7 so I'm happy with how it's sitting at the minute

Also noticed a few things moving in the bucket just before pouring down the drain..... Fished out 5 new shrimplets that can't be more than a day or 2 old and spotted a few more in the tank, 2 week old shrimplet on the leaf above


----------



## Kalum (9 Apr 2018)

New additions to the tank, 6 Bloody Marys, 10 were shipped but unfortunately 4 didn't make it and were having seizures in the bag when they arrived, 3 others were in a bad way but have managed to pull through and all are doing great now


----------



## Kalum (9 Apr 2018)




----------



## Kalum (14 Apr 2018)

Feeding time for little and large


----------

